# Probleme avec tout les services en lignes de Apple



## mauricel (7 Mars 2012)

Bonjour a tous !

Voila je me suis monté mon hackintosh, sur un Acer Aspire 5742G.

Presque tout va bien, sauf deux choses :

-Le premier problème se situe au niveau de l'accélérateur graphique (quartz extreme) mais je ne peut pas le résoudre pour le moment car ma carte graphique AMD Radeon HD 6370m n'est pas compatible (ce n'est pas ma question mais il y à peut être en rapport). Cela ne me gene pas beaucoup car je n'utilise pas souvent de logiciel qui en ont besoin.

-Le deuxième problème (qui me gene beaucoup plus) est avec les services de Apple sauf Itunes. Je m'explique, quand je veut me connecter avec mon identifiant apple au Mac AppStore, à Icloud, à iMessage ou encore a FaceTime, le programme me donne une erreur differentes.

Erreur du Mac AppStore : 






Erreur de Icloud :





Erreur de Imessage :





Erreur de Facetime :





Les solutions trouvées de Apple pour regler ces problèmes ne fonctionnent pas ainsi que celles trouvées sur des forum qui consistaient a activer le "Ethernet Built-In" ou a donner une valeur à "PciRoot".

Quelqu'un aurait deja eu se problème et aurais une solution s'il vous plait ?

Cordialement, Merci d'avance !


----------



## edd72 (9 Mars 2012)

Ces services doivent vérifier que ton matériel est un Mac (ce que semble indiquer le message) probablement au niveau de l'EFI, etc.

Donc euh... à moins de filouter, tu n'y auras pas accès.


----------



## mauricel (9 Mars 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Ces services doivent vérifier que ton matériel est un Mac (ce que semble indiquer le message) probablement au niveau de l'EFI, etc.
> 
> Donc euh... à moins de filouter, tu n'y auras pas accès.



Merci de votre reponse  !

Mais un amis a un hackintosh et il a accès a ces services sans avoir a parametrer quoi que se soit donc je ne sais plus quoi faire.

Si quelqu'un d'autre a monter un hackintosh et a réussi a faire marcher ces services merci de le faire savoir.

Cordialement, Merci


----------



## itOtO (10 Mars 2012)

Salut,
Pour résoudre ce problème, tu télécharges Chameleon Wizard, dans l'onglet SMBios tu vérifies que c'est bien ton fichier /Extra/smbios.plist qui est renseigné (sinon tu fais ouvrir pour aller le rechercher manuellement), tu cliques sur edit et tu sélectionnes un smbios préfabriqué genre macbook pro 8,3 et tu enregistres (parfois enregistrer fait planter l'appli, dans ce cas tu fais enregistrer sous et tu écrase le fichier original).

Et normallement c'est bon


----------



## mauricel (10 Mars 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Salut,
> Pour résoudre ce problème, tu télécharges Chameleon Wizard, dans l'onglet SMBios tu vérifies que c'est bien ton fichier /Extra/smbios.plist qui est renseigné (sinon tu fais ouvrir pour aller le rechercher manuellement), tu cliques sur edit et tu sélectionnes un smbios préfabriqué genre macbook pro 8,3 et tu enregistres (parfois enregistrer fait planter l'appli, dans ce cas tu fais enregistrer sous et tu écrase le fichier original).
> 
> Et normallement c'est bon




Merci beaucoup, jessaierais sa quand l'installation que je recommence pour X fois sera terminée.

Je repondrais si sa a marché.

Cordialement, merci


----------



## mauricel (12 Mars 2012)

Verdicte, une fois de plus sa ne marche pas. ^^

Je ne comprend vraiment pas ou il peut y avoir une erreur car un amis a monter un hackintosh et n'a pas eu se problème. 

Si quelqu'un a une autre solution se serai le bienvenu.

Cordiamement .


----------



## itOtO (13 Mars 2012)

Ca fait la même erreur que tu passes par l'ethernet ou le WiFi?


----------



## mauricel (20 Mars 2012)

Ma carte ethernet n'est pas compatible avec hackintosh donc je ne peu pas essayer en ethernet. ^^

Excusez moi du retard, je ne pensais plus a se sujet.

Cordialement


----------

